# What Kind of Fencing do you have?



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Just wondering what kind of fencing everyone has and how big their enclosures are.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

For the yards, we use cattle panels, and for fencing the pastures, we use Redbrand 4x4 woven wire goat fence. Its the best and the goats cannot wreck it. I'm not sure how big our pastures are.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

For their yards I have the galvanized goat panels...not sure on size but it took 40 16 foot panels to do both buck and doe pens. As far as pasture fencing,, I don't fence...I play "goat herder" LOL...They wander and browse a few hours every day and come when called.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

RedTop 2x4 woven wire on wooden fence posts -pricey but I only have a small place.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

we have 2 buildings the goats can go in and out of, the milk room (milking supplies are behind a pallet wall) and their main housing ( 8 x 12) outside we run electric fencing, just turned it back on today, the little kids seem to be staying clear of it


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

my pasture is 40X60 and i use red brand woven wire for goats with metal posts but wood in the corners
i have used it before when i had a herd of grade goats
i had one doe that was a boer cross and she was HUGE 
she would walk her front feet up the fence until it buckled under her and stand there and let the whole herd out then jump over it
we had to put every other wood post and every other metal post about 3' apart to stop her
but i have no probs with the mini nubians


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I used 2"x4" woven wire horse fencing and the does pasture is 1.5 acres and the bucks have 1 acre and my new chickens have a 40'x 75' pen.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I use mostly cattle panels for my pens and all, and the pasture is electric. 

But, just recently I got some woven wire fencing called Stay Tuff. It is THE BEST, I've found. High tensile wire and it stays super tight, hasn't loosened up one bit since it was put up several months ago. I love it.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

my baby pen is red brand deer and orchard fence, it has smaller squares at the bottem. The buck and doe pens are four foot high five line electric fence. I use the polybraid rather then the tape or wire.
Not really sure how big the pens are.
beth


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Tons of electric and a very strong fence charger! I have some welded wire fencing, but I have electric along it to stop them from rubbing on it.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i love my electric fence. more so then any woven wire. they dont climb on it its easy to fix and maintain and easy to move. I also never havea problem with collers getting stuck on anything. they dont put their heads into places they shouldnt i can leave nylon collers on everyone. Except babies. i gotta have something to lead those unruley yearlings back to the pen when they decide its their turn to be milked...lol i have a couple that think it looks cool and rush the gate.
beth


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a 2 acre pasture for them and a HUGE barn! Our fencing is cattle fencing (I know its not the best but we have ways of dealing with those who keep etting stuck (ie.....PVC PIPE AND DUCT TAPE ON THE HORNS!!! lol! :clap: ) Our goats browse all day then are locked in the barn at night (had a coyote problem when we first started.

CJ


----------



## goatmama2 (Oct 21, 2007)

We use hog paneling; I'm not sure if it's the same as cow paneling or not, just that the openings are much smaller from the ground up about 2', then they go to 6" squares. The smaller openings at the bottom keep the little guys from jumping through the holes. It's sturdy, and it's easy to cut so we can have the feed pans hanging outside and they can stick their heads through to eat. Easier to fill the pans and water buckets, and no goatberries as garnish!


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Goatberries as garnish now that is too funny


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We have 48 inch high 12 1/2 guage woven wire fencing alternating metal and wooden posts .We had electric but it didn't work very well for us.I have no clue how big the pens are?LOL!


----------



## sesa (May 14, 2009)

How does everyone feel about 4' chain link for 2 LaManchas ?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Chainlink would work great provided you have the support needed to keep them from pushing it outward.....and as long as they won't jump it :wink: Some goats are "jumpers", not all though and those jumpers can be any breed..my mini's are too bottom heavy to clear the 4 foot panels I have but they are notorious "fence benders" which is why I went with the galvanized panels to replace the original welded wire :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah chainlink should work fine - as Liz said be sure to brace it properly


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

When i first goat goats we had chainlink. We used all wood posts and had three wood rails, top middle and bottem. It worked good buts its kind of pricey.
beth


----------

